# Poulan 2150 chainsaw - Runs for about a minute



## ShadowHawk (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Folks,

I just "inherited" my Dad's old Poulan "disposable" chainsaw. I think I'm on the right track with a diagnosis, however, I'd like to know if anyone here has pointers to any reference documents / diagrams, etc...

Model: Poulan 2150 w/ 18" Bar & Chain

Symptoms: After priming, the engine *will* start - however it only runs for about 30-seconds to a minute. 

I believe that this would indicate a fuel flow problem. The prime bulb fills the cylinder & bowl (is there a carb bowl?), and it burns that up, and isn't drawing any further fuel. 

So - questions... Is there a fuel pump diaphragm or similar that can be changed? Where to look for problems with the fuel line?

Thanks
Rex S.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Check the fuel pickup filter in the tank. Yes, the carburetor has a fuel pump diaphragm in it and that could be the problem, but most of the time the problem is on the metering side of the carburetor.


----------



## ShadowHawk (Oct 11, 2007)

Thank you. I also just found the website for Poulan, and it appears they have diagrams of their models available.

The fuel filter on the pickup line seems clear (I can blow through it just fine) - so I'll check the other lines themselves when I've got (a) Daylight, and (b) Time.

When you mention the metering side of the carb... Are you speaking about the "Lo" and "Hi" mixture screws? (I'm *very* familiar with motorcycle carbs, and rebuilds - but haven't delved into a 2-cycle chainsaw carb yet).

Thanks,
Rex


----------



## ShadowHawk (Oct 11, 2007)

*Fixed.*

I finally had a chance to drop the saw off at a local handyman that specializes in small engines (lawn mowers, chainsaws, weed-whackers, etc).

Turns out that the fuel lines had been hooked up in the wrong order. A 5-minute fix, and now she purrs along through the wood.


----------

